# New Life Georgia



## HEC (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello everyone

Just wondering if anyone out there is using New Life Georgia and is currently waiting to hear if they are pregnant. Our wonderful surrogate had our embryos transferred on 3rd March so she will have her test around 20th. Seems such a long wait so would be great to share it with anyone else who is with New Life.
Fingers crossed for everyone who is waiting to hear if their dreams are coming true - at whatever stage you are!
H


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi HEC, it is does seem like a long wait.  We had a transfer to our surrogate mother on March 6th and she will have her first test on March 20th also.  Then she has another one on March 27th.  Last cycle we had good news at 2 weeks and then our hopes were dashed at three weeks when we were told she wasn't pregnant anymore.  Wishing you the best!


----------



## HEC (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Napy. Let's hope we both have good news next week and from then on. We were just saying this evening how scary it will be if we have a positive as then we have to worry about the next week, then the week after... All in the hand of fate I think so just praying it's in our favour and yours too. Keeping fingers firmly crossed for you.
H


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you so much, and I will do the same for you!


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I just wanted to add that Georgia is a relatively new international surrogacy destination legally speaking and this can bring some additional challenges.  Do give a thought to putting a clear immigration action plan in place to get home safely with your baby after the birth and to the mechanics of applying for a parental order too.

Best of luck

LouGhevaert


----------

